# Pinocchio score (2022, Desplat)



## synthetic (Dec 12, 2022)

Really enjoying this score but wow the SOUND is amazing. Recorded and mixed by Peter Cobbin. And possibly one of my favorite Desplat scores. Very colorful orchestration, too.


----------

